# NEW FEATURE: Application Tracker Sorting & Filtering!



## Chris W (May 3, 2019)

Thanks to the donations from the many wonderful *Supporting Members* of the site I've been able to fund the development of Filtering and Sorting of the Applications in the Application Tracker. Thank you so much for your support and making this possible!

With the addition of this new feature the Application Tracker has finally eclipsed all of the capabilities of the old Google Sheet method of Application Tracking. I really hope everyone enjoys the new feature and finds it useful. The built in Application Tracker is really becoming an AWESOME new feature on the site. 

To filter you simply use the Filter button on the Application Tracker pages. In order for the Film Program filter to show up you need to be in either the Graduate or Undergraduate Application categories.






You can now filter and search by:

Graduate School Program ****Must choose this application category for this filter to show up****
Undergraduate School Program ****Must choose this application category for this filter to show up****
Application Status Prefix (You can select multiple)
GPA
Country of Applicant
You can also sort the results by:

GPA
SAT score
ACT score
GRE scores
Submission Date
Interview Notification Date
Interview Date
Decision Date
For example here is all the AFI Screenwriting Applications:

https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...plications.8/?scf[School][0]=AFIScreenwriting

Here is all the 2019 USC Screenwriting Applications sorted by Decision Notification date:

https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...ction=desc&scf[School][0]=USCWritingforScreen

Here is all the admitted USC Screenwriting Applications: (you can select multiple Application Status Prefixes)

https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...ids][5]=13&scf[School][0]=USCWritingforScreen

Here us all the admitted USC Screenwriting Applications sorted by GPA:

https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...ids][5]=13&scf[School][0]=USCWritingforScreen

MUCH MUCH better than the old Google Sheet version.  Enjoy!


----------



## Chris W (May 4, 2019)

Filter is now in the sidebar... let me know which you prefer.


----------



## Chris W (May 24, 2019)

This has been updated again - you can now sort by school directly in the filter on all pages.  Enjoy! Also the prefixes that you chose are now displayed and can be individually cleared.


----------



## Chris W (May 24, 2019)

Please let me know if you are using this feature and if you have any questions or comments. 

Your feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 18, 2019)

Updated this article with the 2019 data. 









						Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more... (2020 stats)
					

Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Jun 26, 2019)

Mobile version of site has a new filter icon:





This brings up off canvas menu:


----------



## Chris W (Jul 13, 2019)

Added Fall 2020 application periods to the tracker!  Good luck everyone!





__





						Fall 2020 (MA/MFA)
					

MA/MFA Applications for the Fall 2020 application period.



					www.filmschool.org
				









						Fall 2020 (BA/BS)
					

BA/BS Applications for the Fall 2020 application period.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Jul 15, 2019)

And we've broken the 2,000 application barrier! There are now 2,002 applications in the database. This is extremely helpful to everyone applying to film school. If you haven't added your application please do so and remember the more information you add the more helpful it is too other and future applicants.

Info & Data that is super helpful:


Notification dates
GPA and test scores
Past film experience
Notes and comments on how the application process went
Descriptions of submitted materials or even actual submitted materials
GPAs and test scores and portfolios are only seen by site members so you don't have to worry about it being visible to Google or the open web.

The more data the better!

Let's get it to 3,000 applications!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 8, 2019)

Here's an example application for how to best use and properly add your application to the Film School Application database.  As you can see the amount of detail one can go into is pretty great and most of what you enter is hidden from the general web and Google and ONLY VISIBLE to site members. The more info you can add the better to help your peers.






						SAMPLE MFA Application 2019
					

This is a sample Application to showcase the various features of the Tracker



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Oct 31, 2019)

Almost 30 Applications added for 2020 already to the tracker. I think we're going to have more than last year's 557 for sure.

Remember the more info you can enter the better to help other applicants.

Most data you enter is hidden to non members and Google.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 7, 2020)

We're over 2,200 applications now in the tracker! 

If anyone has any questions on how to use the tracker please let me know. We're currently worknig on a guide to help people with how to best use it. If there are any fields or features that you want ADDED to the tracker PLEASE let me know.  Always looking for ways to improve for you guys.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 24, 2020)

200 2020 applications and counting. 





__





						Fall 2020 (MA/MFA)
					

MA/MFA Applications for the Fall 2020 application period.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Feb 11, 2020)

Over 2300 applications! Here's an in depth how to of how to use the tracker:














 How to use the Film School Application Database & Tracker


					Thanks to our many members, the FilmSchool.org Application Database and Tracker consists of over 2,900 applications that date back to 2015, making it one of the most advantageous tools on the website. Its basic function is to track film schools’ rates of acceptance, minimum GPAs, and decision...
				


FilmSchool.org
Feb 11, 2020








4.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Category: FilmSchool.org Guides


----------



## Chris W (Feb 13, 2020)

Added TOEFL IBT field to applications... let me know if there's anything else I should add.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 21, 2020)

You can now also sort applications by whether the applicant has included their portfolio or writing samples in the application in our database.

Simply select the option when adding or editing your Application:





And then you'll be able to see the applications that have them using the filter:





Please update yours and add your portfolios and samples when you can. Maybe after the application process is done if you prefer. Only Supporting Members can see the full applications in the database.

https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...f[__config][portfolioattached][match_type]=OR


----------



## Chris W (Feb 22, 2020)

We now have more 2020 applications than 2018! 

3 more to beat 2017 and over 2400 applications in total.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 23, 2020)

Chris W said:


> We now have more 2020 applications than 2018!
> 
> 3 more to beat 2017 and over 2400 applications in total.


And we beat 2017. 2016 is next at 410 and then we're coming for you 2019!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 21, 2020)

Wow! Over 500 applications for this year so far. Need 59 more to beat last year's record. Let's do it! 

Need to get excited about something these days!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 12, 2020)

Up to over 2,600 applications in the database and only 27 more to beat last year's record amount of 565! Keep those applications coming.

We've already almost doubled the amount of undergraduate applications from the previous year. Hoping to have more data for those in coming years.


----------

